# Crypto 'enigma' code message cracker?



## PacketMan (Nov 22, 2015)

So after watching the movie "The Imitation Game", which is an awesome movie by the way, I'm kind of curious, and I'd like to teach my kids some stuff about the old days, and mankind's first attempts at computers and using computing machines to crack encrypted messages.

So, on that note, is there some kinda cool port for FreeBSD that can be used to try and decipher a coded text message? Or maybe it lets us select encryption method, enter the key and plain text, and then lets us take the cipher text and run it through again, obviously with the encryption method and key not used.  A port that allowed the output to run in 'slow mode' (if needed) so that the kids can see the program/machine '_thinking_' or '_working_' would be cool.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 22, 2015)

PacketMan said:
			
		

> So, on that note, is there some kinda cool port for FreeBSD that can be used to try and decipher a coded text message?



_Port_? Why, caesar(6) is already in the base system.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 22, 2015)

ANOKNUSA said:


> _Port_? Why, caesar(6) is already in the base system.



Thanks pretty simpy. I'm hoping for a program that shows the user some sort of '_working_' output, for educational purposes. And honestly it would be nice to have a program that could actually take a few minutes to complete, or maybe a 'speed knob' to slow it down on purpose, to make it more interesting for the kids.


----------



## _martin (Nov 24, 2015)

Maybe some sort of emulator maybe ? http://enigma.louisedade.co.uk/enigma.html


----------

